# Coding Question?



## 007CPC (Aug 15, 2008)

What is the difference between a retrospective coder versus a concurrent coder?


----------



## janetmoh (Aug 15, 2008)

Retrospective coding is done after the pt is discharged - the chart is reviewed and coded.  Concurrent coding is when a coder goes to the unit while pt is still hospitalized, reviews the chart and codes.  Many hospitals seem to be headed in this direction.  The coder has more interaction with the clincial staff and can get documentation clarification easier.


----------



## 007CPC (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thank you janetmoh*

Can concurrent coding be done in the clinical or corporate setting, and conversely, can retrospective coding be done in the hospital?; i.e. can we say that concurrent coding is for hospital coding and retrospective coding is for clinical/corporate coding, or is this an inaccurate and/or false notion?


----------



## janetmoh (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that would be correct.  But I'm not 100% sure of what the definition of corporate coding is?


----------

